# Need some diet help



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just after some help with my diet, to be honest i think its pretty shitty but trying to work out what is best for me as i havent got a clue.

Im about 5'8 and weigh around 15st. I do have quite alot of muscle mass but also a fair bit of BF in certain areas.

Here goes -

7am - Protein Shake with half pint milk

8am - Porridge

9am - Apple

10am - Chicken sandwich with brown bread

11am - Apple

12pm - Another chicken sandwich with brown bread

3pm - Protein Shake (pint of milk green top)

6pm - Dinner normally a Chicken salad of some sort

10pm - Protein Shake

11pm - Bed

I was having the two sandwiches for lunch at the same time but have just changed to the above to see if that was causing it.

Now this was working really well, and i put on quite a bit of size, but now i'm starting to get a bit of a gut which is a bit upsetting but hey.

Any help really appreciated.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could do with some healthy fats in there, nuts, olive oil, fish oil, you could get some eggs in fish too, cottage cheese is a good protein source, and with peanut butter is a good light meals on 2 rivita, that and an apple is what I have before I go to the gym......


----------



## Thane (Jun 22, 2011)

I think there might be use of some foods that may contain fats at all . These foods are

Dry Fruits

Meat

Eggs

Apple

Moreover, Do not eat before going for Exercise .


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not sure what Thane means, dry fruits or any fruits for that matter have no fats, meat and eggs do but not healthy fats.

Avacado, nuts, fish all contain healthy fats or there are products like Udo's Choice which will solve your problem.

Thane, it's best to only give advice on stuff you REALLY know about.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Id drop the milk, either completely or at least switch to skimmed,

add in some fish and/or nuts/EFA supps (fish oil caps and the likes)

more solid foods and drop the fruit... especially on its own, its just sugar in a pretty wrapper!

**im not in any way advising for health here - this is what i do to drop bf **


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys,

So other than the things mentioned does it look ok?

Also is it worth doing a 30min run twice a week? I dont currently do any cardio but am worried that im going to start losing some of the muscle mass i have worked hard to gain if i do??? Or maybe even 15mins on the skipping rope and 15 on the boxing bag?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

AlexR33 said:


> 7am - Protein Shake *(50g)* , Porridge *(75g Dry weight) made with water*
> 
> 10am - Chicken sandwich *(150g)* with brown bread -* Possibly add mustard or even 1 tsp Udo's choice *
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

Neil R said:


> AlexR33 said:
> 
> 
> > 7am - Protein Shake *(50g)* , Porridge *(75g Dry weight) made with water*
> ...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

There is only 1 Udo's Choice.

You can pick it up at Holland & Barrett or any GOOD supplement shop! I get mine from Aktiv Bodz in Bradford!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Bike riding is fine ( I am assuming you mean Road cycling!?)

Never seen a fat guy win the Tour de France!!! :lol:


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

Neil R said:


> Bike riding is fine ( I am assuming you mean Road cycling!?)
> 
> Never seen a fat guy win the Tour de France!!! :lol:


Hahaha yeah, my knees are a bit dodgy so dont think running will be a good idea 

Really appreciate the help thanks Neil!


----------

